# Fangcon - Nashville TN, Oct. 26-28



## Tigercougar (Sep 24, 2012)

Was anyone else thinking of attending this con? I haven't heard too much about it - naturally as it's their first year. It's nice to have another con near my state (MO). Their site's at http://fangcon.org/


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

Really? *roars in frustrastion* So, the only convention is late October? If I was like a month later I would, but it will take a LOOOONG time to get my parents to go to anything furry. They probably won't mind me being one, but they have this thing against, well people in general. If I get a fursuit in the next year, then next year FOR SURE!!!


----------



## zachhart12 (Sep 30, 2012)

Another one...really?


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmm...that sounds possible...now I just need to tell my folks...and get a fursuit, because I really want one. Thanks, tiger-cougar!!


----------



## Aldino (Sep 30, 2012)

I'd love to go, but I didn't have time to plan for it by the time I knew it existed. I plan on going to next years Fangcon though since it is quite close.


----------



## DaibaHito (Feb 1, 2013)

i actually know most of the crew that started up the con. they had a great first year, so def be looking forward to year 2!!!


----------

